# US exit: India steps up Afghan army training



## Vikrant (Jul 13, 2013)

NEW DELHI: India is stepping up training of Afghan National Army (ANA) in a major way, even as it also considers supply of military equipment to the fledgling force, in the backdrop of the US-led coalition preparing to withdraw from Afghanistan by 2014.

Defence ministry sources say "a major Indian effort has been launched for capability enhancement of the ANA" to ensure it can handle the internal security of Afghanistan after the progressive exit of the 100,000 foreign soldiers from there by end-2014.

India is worried about the stability of the strategically-located Afghanistan after the withdrawal because it is likely to witness a concomitant surge in the activity of the Taliban and its deadly arms like the Haqqani network, which have long worked in league with the Pakistani Army against Indian interests.

Defence minister A K Antony, in fact, recently warned the Indian military brass to be on guard to tackle "any spillover effect" in Jammu & Kashmir and elsewhere due to Pakistan's continuing support to the Taliban and its inroads into Afghanistan.

Though India has worked largely on re-construction and developmental projects in the war-ravaged country over the last decade, it is now also boosting the "capacity-building" of ANA. If 574 ANA personnel were trained in different Indian Army establishments in 2012-13, for instance, the number will be "well over 1,000" in 2013-14.

The training includes counter-terrorism operations, military field-craft, signals, intelligence, counter-IED, information technology, battle-field nursing assistance and, of course, the English language. Afghan personnel are also being "attached" to the Infantry School at Mhow, Artillery School at Devlali and Mechanised Infantry Regimental Centre at Ahmednagar for specialized courses.

India has also posted some Army officers in the central Asian nation teach basic military and English skills as well as military doctors to help at hospitals in Kandahar and elsewhere. The training of Afghan pilots and technicians in operating Russian-origin Mi-35 helicopter gunships is also on the anvil.

A joint Indian military-civilian team had also gone to Kabul earlier this month after Afghan President Hamid Karzai submitted "a wish list" of military equipment to India during a visit here in May. The 17-page list includes armoured vehicles, 105mm artillery guns, utility helicopters, trucks, communication equipment and the like.

Sources said the visit of an ANA "Strategic Group", with 10 high-ranking officers, was also planned to India from September 1 to 13. The delegation will hold talks with the top military brass here, part from visiting military establishments in Pune, Mumbai and Bangalore.

US exit: India steps up Afghan army training - The Times of India


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 13, 2013)

Good for India, thanks for the help.


----------



## member (Jul 14, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> *"Good for India, thanks for the help."*




yeahindia.  *helping.* 

 Woo-hoo.  Yes.  Speaking of _*"helping."*_  Were the people to come to for help. 

 . . ._We got a big army_.

And we 

  sure know how to build stuff 

 like nuclear plantswere alllll ready and good to go ! but we still dont know WHAT the heck were doing when it comes to...
designing big highways and roadstoo many people to look after to even implement driving laws, or implement a BETTER WAY for the zillions of people to drive their
goats, cows, bulls, and cars around india.
we can use some _*"HELP"*_ in that department..but need us to help you spark-up that nuclear facility you may be working on...call us !


----------



## Vikrant (Jul 14, 2013)

I cannot think of any other country which supported US presence in Afghanistan more than India did. India would like US to stay in Afghanistan till Afghan National Army is in a position to take over the nation's security responsibilities. However, it seems like US plan to pull out by the end of 2014 is certain. If no country steps forward to help Afghans with the security then Afghanistan will fall back to pre-911 days which is not good for any body. Al Queda and Taliban will reign in Afghanistan again which will be a nightmare for everyone in that region. India is trying to prevent this nightmare to the best of its abilities. India has a policy of not supplying offensive weapons to any country but it seems like the security dilemma posed by the US withdrawal is forcing India to reconsider its original policy of not supplying offensive weapons to Afghanistan.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 15, 2013)

Good for India.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 15, 2013)

This is just a power play by Hindu government of India in order to create an Afghan buffer zone with it's arch enemy Pakistan.

The people of Afghanistan and the Taliban aren't going to accept the presence of the Indian military any more than they accepted the U.S military. 

Plus, the Pakistan government will do everything it can behind the scenes to make the Indian training mission a failure.  ..


----------



## Vikrant (Jul 15, 2013)

^

Buffer is created between two entities. Afghanistan does not lie between India and Pakistan therefore it cannot serve as a buffer to India. India does not have direct border with Afghanistan at all. 

People of Afghanistan and Taliban are not one and the same. People of Afghanistan do not want Taliban or Al Queda running Afghanistan. 

You call yourself American and yet you wish for the failure of Afghan Nation so that it can be taken over by Taliban. How is that in the interest of the US? Explain that to me.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 16, 2013)

Vikrant said:


> Buffer is created between two entities. Afghanistan does not lie between India and Pakistan therefore it cannot serve as a buffer to India. India does not have direct border with Afghanistan at all.
> 
> People of Afghanistan and Taliban are not one and the same. People of Afghanistan do not want Taliban or Al Queda running Afghanistan.
> 
> You call yourself American and yet you wish for the failure of Afghan Nation so that it can be taken over by Taliban. How is that in the interest of the US? Explain that to me.


1) I just want ALL foreign troops out of Afghanistan so the people of that country can decide what government/political system they want themselves.

2) Buffer was a poor choice of a word to describe what India is trying to do. 

India and Pakistan share a border and have a ton of animosity towards each other. 

Pakistan and Afghanistan have been traditional allies in the region.

By India beefing up the Afghanistan military and trying to bring it under it's influence.

India hopes to weaken Pakistan it's traditional enemy.

It's just a political game; and no doubt has the secret blessing of the U.S.   ..  

.


----------



## Vikrant (Jul 16, 2013)

^ 

Pakistan and Afghanistan have not been allies since Pakistani military imposed its proxy Taliban (and Taliban's guest Al Queda) on the people of Afghanistan. There is a deep seeded resentment among Afghan people towards Pakistani military for doing that. Al Queda was given sanctuary in Afghanistan when Afghanistan was under the control of Taliban that resulted in planning and execution of 911 attack on the US. That is why I am concerned that you as an American support fall of Afghan National Army which will certainly result in Al Queda / Taliban takeover of Afghanistan. 

Coming back to Pakistan, during Bush administration, Pakistan became an ally of the US in carrying out war on terror. Pakistan has made a commitment to assist the world community in eradicating terrorism. It will be a cause for serious concern if Pakistan went back on its commitment. 

I cannot speak for Pakistan but no one in India is interested in animosity towards Pakistan - neither public nor the government.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 16, 2013)

Vikrant said:


> I cannot speak for Pakistan but no one in India is interested in animosity towards Pakistan - neither public nor the government.


Obviously, you have never spoken to a hindu Indian citizen about how they feel towards Pakistan and muslims.  ..


----------



## Vikrant (Jul 16, 2013)

^ A bigot thinks everyone else is a bigot. Obviously.


----------



## member (Jul 16, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> _*"This is just a power play by Hindu government of India in order to create an Afghan buffer zone with it's arch enemy Pakistan.
> 
> The people of Afghanistan and the Taliban aren't going to accept the presence of the Indian military any more than they accepted the U.S military.
> 
> Plus, the Pakistan government will do everything it can behind the scenes to make the Indian training mission a failure."*_



_*"the Taliban aren't going to accept...."*_


they don't _*"accept"*_ a lot of things.  it's this "mentality" they have.







to think they're humans.......(on the outside).







...what ?  slacks, jeans...are evil too ?  lol.



.....and you're surprised they wont accept....'whatever."  they're not easy talk to, with them still living in
what seems like 

 Fred Flinstone's (stoneage) time.  as a matter of fact, Fred and Wilma lived more modern and happy than they DO in 2013 !



...watching the 'game'






visiting friends (*of color*), enjoying a BBQ and a brontosaurus burger....






went to work everyday at the Bedrock Quarry....






they like to have fun !





















ENJOYED the company of kids and pets and friends....





were kissy-face with each other--her face wasn't covered up like a sack-_A_-potatoes...


 








Sunni Man said:


> _*"People of Afghanistan and Taliban are not one and the same. People of Afghanistan do not want Taliban or Al Queda running Afghanistan."  [...]  It's just a political game; and no doubt has the secret blessing of the U.S."*_





 I have a _*"secret blessing"*_ too for them.


----------



## Vikrant (Jul 16, 2013)

^ I think you are taking 'a picture is worth a thousand words' to a whole different level. There was a time, us humans used to communicate through pictures only but since then we invented a thing called alphabet. Go easy on the pictures, dude.


----------



## member (Jul 17, 2013)

Vikrant said:


> *"I think you are taking 'a picture is worth a thousand words' to a whole different level...
> There was a time, us humans
> 
> used to communicate through pictures only
> but since then we invented a thing called alphabet. Go easy on the pictures, dude."*



...look the other way then...or, don't look at all, dude(s)


----------

